# DM unikely, but possible disc issue



## MikeyB (Mar 31, 2016)

Wife took our Eva to the nuro-vet yesterday to try and possibly eliminate the DM prognosis out regular vet gave us last week. With the x-rays we gave him and the battery of tests done he has a suspicion of a slipped disk in her lower back.

We have a CT scan lined up for next tuesday and if he finds anything during the imaging we gave the go ahead for surgery.

What Im trying to wrap my head around is a slipped disc unusual in a 8yo? or can it happen at anytime?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I know small dogs are very prone to get slip discs at that age- usually the ones that jump up and off the couch.


----------



## MikeyB (Mar 31, 2016)

Our dogs always jump from the couch, bed, car, truck on a regular basis.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

MikeyB said:


> Wife took our Eva to the nuro-vet yesterday to try and possibly eliminate the DM prognosis out regular vet gave us last week. With the x-rays we gave him and the battery of tests done he has a suspicion of a slipped disk in her lower back.
> 
> We have a CT scan lined up for next tuesday and if he finds anything during the imaging we gave the go ahead for surgery.
> 
> What Im trying to wrap my head around is a slipped disc unusual in a 8yo? or can it happen at anytime?




A disc injury can happen anytime. Mine happened when a Mack truck rear ended me. Other people move just right and it happens. 


A CT? Or a MRI? I had MRI's done, not CT's.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm not sure how common it is in shepherds but don't see why it would be much different- if older and stiff, weak abdomen muscles, or genetically prone to something like slip disk. I know more impact on smaller dogs from jumping on couch so forth. But constant repetition of something that can cause stress on a body and can have its effects. My aunts had a small dog around 10 years old constantly jumping up and off couch- causing slip disc. He had surgery and is doing good now. No more jumping on couch for him and he will try.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > Wife took our Eva to the nuro-vet yesterday to try and possibly eliminate the DM prognosis out regular vet gave us last week. With the x-rays we gave him and the battery of tests done he has a suspicion of a slipped disk in her lower back.
> ...



Wow you are lucky you are alive but I'm sure you are more then aware of that.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes you would want an mri done.


----------



## MikeyB (Mar 31, 2016)

Doc said a CT will work for this application.

That being said, I dropped of Eva this morning for the scan. Im trying to remain optimistic for a good outcome.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I hope everything works out. Sending good wishes your way keep us all posted!


----------



## MikeyB (Mar 31, 2016)

CT scan came back normal. Vet is now thinking it might be soft tissue damage because of a small amount of fatty tissue around 1 lumbar disc or could possibly be early arthritis on her SI joint. 

Ill know more later today when we pick Eva up.


----------



## MikeyB (Mar 31, 2016)

1.5 week update

We put Eva in physical therapy and she loves it. I was an optimist for acupuncture but Im starting to believe it works. It looks like her strength in her rear left leg is coming back and is walking normal again. We did send off for the DM test and she came back as a carrier, not the worst news but now we can look out for it.

A few questions

Do dogs usually get worn out from acupuncture? Eva is wiped out afterwards
Is water therapy worth it? An hour session is ~$35. Eva lives for the water, we have a lake house in central WI and she stays in the lake from sunrise to sunset.


----------



## Irie (Aug 31, 2016)

MikeyB said:


> 1.5 week update
> 
> We put Eva in physical therapy and she loves it. I was an optimist for acupuncture but Im starting to believe it works. It looks like her strength in her rear left leg is coming back and is walking normal again. We did send off for the DM test and she came back as a carrier, not the worst news but now we can look out for it.
> 
> ...


Water therapy is amazing!

Keep up the physical therapy. 

You mentioned soft tissue? Look into HBOT treatments as well.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

make sure to include some anti inflammatory in the food - Turmeric 
MSM is a natural pain killer


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

MikeyB said:


> Do dogs usually get worn out from acupuncture? Eva is wiped out afterwards


You are getting a very good price -- the vet acupuncturist at our vet school charges $100 per session! 

Yes, they can be sleepy afterward. I'm not sure that it's exhausted so much as the chemical reaction in their brains from the procedure, making them sleepy. Some dogs even fall asleep _during _the session. 

It's great to hear this is helping with the soft tissue issue.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"Yes, they can be sleepy afterward. I'm not sure that it's exhausted so much as the chemical reaction in their brains from the procedure, making them sleepy. Some dogs even fall asleep during the session. "

after a session allow your dog to rest . 

after a session make sure the dog has clean water available and is allowed to enjoy however much he needs.

there is going to be a release of cytokines , chemicals which are part of an inflammation. 
the lymph system is engaged .-- the dog will detox --
anti inflammatories like the turmeric that I mentioned and MSM are going to benefit
the treatment 


I know this first hand having had to undergo 3 times a week therapy so that I could lift my leg high enough to
put my foot into a boot . I too was rear ended . Just the slightest tap when the driver , rightly so, can to a stop
at a red light . The car before didn't stop that fast . No damage to the car . I was the passenger in the back seat and when this minor impact happened it felt like my back had been struck by lightning.

i learned fast , that rest and hydration are important . Initially experienced debilitating migraines --- 

that is long past -- 

massage is totally relaxing --- ENDORPHINS , produce this super relaxed "sleepy" bliss --


----------

